# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download Xiaomi USB Drivers

## mohamed73

Xiaomi USB Drivers allows you to connect your Xiaomi Smartphone and Tablets to the computer without the need of any software.It also allows you to Flash Xiaomi Stock Firmware  on your Xiaomi Device using the preloader drivers. Here, on this page  we have managed to share the official Xiaomi USB Driver for all Xiaomi  devices. *Xiaomi Mi 1S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 1S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 2
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 2A USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 2A
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 2S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 2S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 4 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 4
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 4 LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 4 LTE
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 4C USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 4C
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 4i USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 4i
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 4S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 4S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 5
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 5S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 5S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi 5S Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi 5S Plus
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Max USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Max
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Mix USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Mix
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Note USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Note
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Note 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Note 2
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Note Pro USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Note Pro
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Pad 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Pad 2
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Mi Pad 7.9 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Mi Pad 7.9
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 1S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 1S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 2
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 2A USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 2A
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 2 Prime USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 2 Prime
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 2 Pro USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 2 Pro
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 3S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 3S
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 3X USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 3X
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 4 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 4
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 4a USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 4a
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note 2
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Mediatek USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Mediatek
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note 4
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Xiaomi Redmi Pro USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Xiaomi Redmi Pro
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Keep in Mind:* *[*]* The above Xiaomi USB Drivers are officially  provided by Xiaomi Mobile Inc. If in case any of the above driver did  not work for you then you can complain to Xiaomi Mobile Inc Officially  or complain us using the comment box below. *[*] For Windows Computer Only*: With the help of above drivers you can easily connect your Xiaomi smartphones and tablets to the Windows computer only. *[*] Xiaomi Stock Firmware:* If you are looking for the original Stock Firmware then head over to the Xiaomi Stock Firmware Page. *[*] Request Driver:* If you are looking for any  specific driver that is not listed on this page then you can request it  through the comment box below (do not request driver from the contact  page or else it will be ignored).

----------


## lolo4uonly

شكرا على التعريفات ياريت حضرتك تجمعهم في ملف واحد

----------


## rodwan

شكرا على التعريفات تحباتي

----------


## HASTEN

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا على التعريفات

----------


## Majed424

شكرا موضوع  جميل

----------

